# سؤال للمهندسين الاذكياء فقط والخبراء



## golden_guy_81 (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هل هنالك اختلاف بين مضخة مياه ذات مواصفات Q=1400 m3 /hr و h= 65 m تضخ مياه 
بانبوب 500 ملم .
او
7مضخات ذات مواصفات Q= 1400 m3/hr و h = 65 m تضخ مياه 
بانبوب 500 ملم مربوطة على خطوط ومشتركة بخط دفع واحد ؟وايهما افضل بايصال الماء للمناطق البعيده والتي تبعد 5 كم او اكثر . 
انتظر الرد وبشكل علمي .


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 أغسطس 2009)

الفرق ان الq الكلية فى الحالة التانية ستصبح اكبر 7 مرات من الq فى الحالة الاولى!!!!!!!!


----------



## engmk77m (31 أغسطس 2009)

اولا: يجب تحديد هل يتم توصيل الطلمبات توالى او توازى
1- فأذا كان توازي يكون الضغط للسبعة واحد وهو 65 متر ولكن الflow سبع اضعاف اى انها نفس المضخة الواحد فى الضغط ولكن الأستهلاك عالى فى الشبكة فتستخدم سبع مضخات.
2- اما توالى فيعنى ان ال flow rat ثابت ولكن الضغط هو سوف يتضاعف ولذلك يستخدم يجب حساب الflow rate للشبكة والفقد فى الضغط لتحدد ايهما تريد


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (31 أغسطس 2009)

engmk77m قال:


> اولا: يجب تحديد هل يتم توصيل الطلمبات توالى او توازى
> 1- فأذا كان توازي يكون الضغط للسبعة واحد وهو 65 متر ولكن الflow سبع اضعاف اى انها نفس المضخة الواحد فى الضغط ولكن الأستهلاك عالى فى الشبكة فتستخدم سبع مضخات.
> 2- اما توالى فيعنى ان ال flow rat ثابت ولكن الضغط هو سوف يتضاعف ولذلك يستخدم يجب حساب الflow rate للشبكة والفقد فى الضغط لتحدد ايهما تريد


 
اشكرك وانا مع هذا الراى​


----------



## zaherr (31 أغسطس 2009)

المضخة الاولى افضل لانها بامكانها ان ترفع اكثر.
المضخات الثانية لا يمكنها ان ترفع كما الاولى .
كل ما زاد عدد المضخات زاد التدفق


----------



## كروري (31 أغسطس 2009)

من الواضح ان ربط المضخات توازي حيث انه في السؤال يقول بانها ترتبط بخط دفع واحد لذلك لايوجد فرق في الحالتين من حيث ايصال الماء الى المناطق البعيده لان h في الحالتين ثابت وهو65 متر والتدفق في الحاله الثانيه 7 اضعاف الحاله الاولى ولكن لا يكون له تاثير في الغايه المنشوده وهي ايصال الماء الى المناطق البعيده عليه يجب ربط المضخات على التوالي للحصول على ضغط 455 متر


----------



## golden_guy_81 (31 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم ايها المهندسين الاكارم وعلى مشاركتكم الحلوه بس السبع مضخات التدفق الخاص بها هي 200 لكل واحد والمضخه التي هيه وحدها هوه 1400


----------



## golden_guy_81 (31 أغسطس 2009)

عفوا السؤال كالتالي :- 
السلام عليكم 
هل هنالك اختلاف بين مضخة مياه ذات مواصفات Q=1400 m3 /hr و h= 65 m تضخ مياه 
بانبوب 500 ملم .
او
7مضخات ذات مواصفات Q= 200 m3/hr و h = 65 m تضخ مياه 
بانبوب 500 ملم مربوطة على خطوط ومشتركة بخط دفع واحد ؟وايهما افضل بايصال الماء للمناطق البعيده والتي تبعد 5 كم او اكثر . 
انتظر الرد وبشكل علمي .


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مهندس golden لو عندنا كذا مضخه يبقي السؤال انا هوصل المضخات دي توازي ولا توالي (series or parallel)

ايه بقي فايده التوالي ؟؟

لو محتاج head كبير يبقي اوصل توالي مع الاخذ في الاعتبار معدل التدفقflow rate المطلوب وده طبعا راجع لاختيار المضخات وطبقا لاحتاجاتك انت 
وده شكل بيوضح العلاقه بين الhead وال flow rate في حاله التتالي 








لاحظ ان النقطه واحد هي نقطه التشغيل في حاله التوالي 
النقطه اثنين هي نقطه التشغيل في حاله توقف مضخه من المضختين اي يصبح شغل مضخه واحده 
لاحظ ايضا ان هذا المنحني لمضختين متماثلتين بالظبط في السرعه والhead وال flow rate 


في حاله التوازي in parallel case

في هذه الحاله المراد هو معدل تدفق عالي high flow rate وايضا يتم وضع الاعتبار للhead وده برضه راجع لاختيار المضخه 
وده برضه شكل بيوضح العلاقه بين الhead وال flow rate 





ودي مواقع ممكن ترجعلها 
http://www.engineersedge.com/fluid_flow/centrifugal_pumps_series.htm

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pumps-parallel-serial-d_636.html

طيب في حالتك دي ياهندسه ازاي نطبق الكلام ده ؟؟؟
نبص للمعطيات ؟؟*
مضخة مياه ذات مواصفات** Q=1400 m3 /hr و** h= 65 m تضخ مياه** 
بانبوب 500 ملم*


[FONT=&quot]عدد مضخات =7 ومعدل التدفق = 200[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]m3 /hrوايضا الhead =65m[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT] لو قمنا بتوصيل المضخات السبع ع التوازي يبقي انا عايز معدل تدفق كبير =Qللمضخه الواحده * عدد المضخات 
اذن الناتج يكون معدل التدفق = 200*7= 1400 *m3 /hr ويكون ال**head= 65m
يعني خلي بالك انك لو وصلت السبع مضخات توازي هيكونوا بمقدار مضخه واحده وهي المضخه الاولي 
*
*
*
* لو قمنا بتوصيل المضخات السبع ع التوالي يبقي انا عايز** head اكبر** = Hللمضخه الواحده * عدد المضخات** 
اذن الناتج يكون ال**HEAD = 65*7=455 m ويكون معدل التدفق ثابت وهو 200**m3 /hr
السؤال هنا هل في هذه الحاله معدل التدفق يكفي لاغراضك ؟؟؟ الاجابه ترجع اليك*
*
*
* لاحظ في الحاله الثانيه بيكون ال**head اكبر وده المطلوب واعتقد انه مش هيوفي حاجتك اللي هيا 5 كيلو متر** 

ده تقريبا كده ممكن يوصل نصف كيلو متر فقط*
*
*
*الخلاصه 
*
*انه لا فائده من استخدام السبع مضخات في حالتك علي التوازي لان مضخه واحده تكفي وهي المضخه الاولي ذو معدل التدفق=1400 واظن انا شرحتلك بالارقام ليه بيساوا بعض*


*يمكن توصيل السبع مضخات ع التوالي ولكن سيكون معدل التدفق=200*
*ولكن الهيد سيكون 455متر ولا اري انها ستجدي في حالتك لانك تريد ايصال الماء الي طول 5كم*




شكرا


احمد الغرباوي 

عاشق صفوة الصفوة


----------



## الهمكي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالحقيقة السؤال غير واضح ولا أعتقد أن المقارنة تتم بهذا الشكل يعني ممكن يكون مناقشة كالتالي : 
بفرض مضخة عدد دوراتها وليكن 3000 دورة بالدقيقة تضخ غزارة مقدارها 1400 متر مكعب بالساعة ارتفاع 65 متر قطر انبوب الدفع 500 مم ، المناقشة كالتالي وارجو منكم الرد:
في حال تبين ان الغزارة هذه لم تعد كافية فاي الخيارات التالية افضل:
1- رفع عدد دورات المضخة
2- زيادة مقطع انبوب الدفع 
3-ربط مضخات اضافية على التوازي
4- ربط مضخات اضافية على التسلسل


----------



## mech_design77 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم بما أن قطر الماسورة هو 500 مليمتر = 20 إنش تقريباً و بفرض أن الماسورة هي sch40
لتدفق مقداره 1400 متر مكعب في الساعة = 5132 جالون في الدقيقة

فإن فاقد الضغط لكل فيت طولي هو 0.007124 بي سي أي لكل متر طولي أي 0.005 بار لكل تر طولي

في حين أن طول الخط 5000 متر طولي => الضغط اللازم لتغطية الفاقط الطولي فقط هو 5000 ضرب 0.005 = 25 بار أي ما يعادل 250 متر تقريباً وذلك يعني أن المضخة أو مجموعة المضخات الموضلة على التوازي ذات الهد(h) الذي يساوي 65 متر لن تتمكن من توصيل هذه الكمية من الماء لآخر الخط.

أنصح بتركيب المضخات على النحو التالي:

مجموعتين من المضخات موصلتين على التوالي:
المجموعة الأولى تتكون من مضختين موصلتين على التوازي (واحدة تعمل و الأخرى إحتياطية)
المجموعة الثانية مكونة من 5 مضخات موصلة على التوازي (4 يعملون و واحدة إحتياطية).

في هذه الحالة يكون حساب الضغط و التدفق كالآتي:

قدرة المضخة الواحدة تساوي 49 كيلو واط (بناءً على تدفق مقداره 200 متر مكعب/ساعة و ضغط مقدارة 65 متر)

عند توصيل الخمس مضخات في المجموعة الثانية على التوازي يكون التدفق لهم يساوي 800 متر مكعب في الساعة و الضغط يساوي 65 متر

عند تدفق مقداره 800 متر في الساعة فإن فاقد الضغط في خط بقطر 500 مليمتر و طول 5000 متر يكون 81.5 متر. يعني ينقصنى 16.5 متر من الضغط لتوصيل الماء لآخر الخط.

حسناً عند جعل تدفق مضخة بقدرة 49 كيلو واط هو 800 بدلاً من 200 فإن ضغطها بكون 16.5 متر تقريباً

عني المجموعة الأولى المكونة من مضختين واحدة منهم فقط عاملة ستغطي العجز في الضغط و يكون الضغط الكلي للنظام هو 81.5 متر و مقدار التدفق هو 800 متر مكعب في الساعة.

و شكراَ


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز 
1- حدد كمية التدفق المطلوبة
2- اعمل مخطط مبدئي للشبكة
3-احسب Pressure losses & required outlet pressure
4-ينتج الضغط المطلوب 
5-يبقي كده حددت Q & H للمضخة
6-بعد كده ادرس الموضوع من وجهة نظر اقتصادية يعني احسب تكلفة مضخة واحدة ( بمشتملاتها من محابس ومواسير ولوحات كهرباء وكابلات ومكان متاح وخلافه) وقارنه مع تكلفة السبع مضخات

بعد كده ممكن تحكم اي النظامين مناسب


----------



## Walleed (20 أكتوبر 2009)

ما الفرق بين pump السحب و الدفع ممكن الجواب بأسرع وقت


----------



## م/ احمد حسني كبير (26 يناير 2010)

نستنتج من العلاقة Q=VA انه اذا زادت مساحة المقطع A او زادت السرعة V كلاهما يؤدي الى زيادة التدفق لان العلاقة بين التدفق وكلا من مساحة المقطع والسرعة علاقة طردية والمقصود بالسرعة هنا هي عدد الدورات rpm وايضا اذا اردنا زيادة التدفق نزيد عدد المضخات وتوصل معا على التوازي(والله اعلم)


----------

